# Option for Scan Mode Rather Than Skip Mode



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

The 30 second jump can be either scan or skip, if the Tivo owner knows the secret code. It would be nice if that same ability (preferably with a menu choice) was available for the programs that have skip mode. That way you could set up the Tivo to either jump ahead, as it does now, or scan rapidly through the commercials, so that you can see what you missed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm a big fan of scan or slip for 30 seconds because you can actually see where you are landing. For skip mode as TiVo has implemented, I don't see the value since skip mode drops you to the right place. Want to see what is in between, FF or slip.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm a big fan of scan or slip for 30 seconds because you can actually see where you are landing. For skip mode as TiVo has implemented, I don't see the value since skip mode drops you to the right place. Want to see what is in between, FF or slip.


You should go to work for Tivo. They don't see the value of giving customers a choice either. 

But to explain, the advantage is that you see the topic of the commercials. So for example, the Grammy's are coming up. If you see that flash by the screen you will know that you need to schedule that recording. Or perhaps you're interested in buying a car and see a commercial for a car passed by. You would have the option of going back and looking at that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm actually surprised it didn't work this way from the start. I figure this would get them in less trouble with the networks. 

I agree it would be nice to have this option as I do like seeing commercials for other shows and movie trailers.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I'm actually surprised it didn't work this way from the start. I figure this would get them in less trouble with the networks.


Not to mention it's the default for the 30 second ahead feature.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Exactly why I thought SkpMode would use a scan rather then a jump before we actually saw how it worked. I posted a few times about it back when it was announced for the Bolt but before anyone had actually used it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> You should go to work for Tivo. They don't see the value of giving customers a choice either.  But to explain, the advantage is that you see the topic of the commercials. So for example, the Grammy's are coming up. If you see that flash by the screen you will know that you need to schedule that recording. Or perhaps you're interested in buying a car and see a commercial for a car passed by. You would have the option of going back and looking at that.


No. I just like to prioritize things.

You already can do what you want (scan commercials) in two different ways.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> No. I just like to prioritize things.
> 
> You already can do what you want (scan commercials) in two different ways.


But neither would be as simple, since neither stops automatically at exactly the right point.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> But neither would be as simple, since neither stops automatically at exactly the right point.


True.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What if instead of making SkipMode have a scan option if they made it so the current 30 second scan stopped at the SkipMode start points. So even if you pressed the button a few too many times it would still stop automatically at the right spot.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> What if instead of making SkipMode have a scan option if they made it so the current 30 second scan stopped at the SkipMode start points. So even if you pressed the button a few too many times it would still stop automatically at the right spot.


That would be nice too. Or alternatively, an option to have the FF stop at that point on skip mode material. That way you could use either of the two faster speeds.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> That would be nice too. Or alternatively, an option to have the FF stop at that point on skip mode material. That way you could use either of the two faster speeds.


How about if the mark were a tick on the progress bar. Best of all worlds. Could replace the 15 minute ticks. Like Hulu!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

But then it would just skip, which is what it does now. We've come full circle.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> But then it would just skip, which is what it does now. We've come full circle.


I took that to mean you could start FF and then have the option to hit the 30 second button to get to the start. There are a lot of commercial breaks which are rather long, so you might get tired of the scanning.

Edit: That would also be good for a talk show, where you might be FF through a particular guest looking for say a movie preview, and then give up on that guest entirely.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

GoodSpike said:


> I took that to mean you could start FF and then have the option to hit the 30 second button to get to the start. There are a lot of commercial breaks which are rather long, so you might get tired of the scanning.
> 
> Edit: That would also be good for a talk show, where you might be FF through a particular guest looking for say a movie preview, and then give up on that guest entirely.


Exactly. The user would control the movement and when to use it.


----------



## adubravcic (Jan 24, 2016)

I'm also big fan of scan or skip for 30 seconds since that is the duration of most commercials


----------

